# Pics of V-Maxx Coils on TTQ?



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

Is anybody running the V-Maxx Coilovers from Stratmosphere on their TT Quattro? Please let me know how you like them and post pics of them installed.
I'm thinking of getting them for my TT Quattro.
Thanks.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Pics of V-Maxx Coils on TTQ? (jsmBora1.8T)*

im gettin them very soon, ive heard nothing but good things


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Pics of V-Maxx Coils on TTQ? (golfzex)*

pics on TT














pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Pics of V-Maxx Coils on TTQ? (TTurboNegro)*

no one on here or on audiforums has them yet.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Pics of V-Maxx Coils on TTQ? (cincyTT)*


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Pics of V-Maxx Coils on TTQ? (ShockwaveCS)*








if 1 person had them i bet a lot more would buy them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Pics of V-Maxx Coils on TTQ? (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_









ha ha.
true.


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Pics of V-Maxx Coils on TTQ? (jsmBora1.8T)*

Hey guys, I ordered mine today from Pete. They should be in at the end of the month. I'll keep everybody posted on the install and ride and look.
In the meantime if anyone has pics please post. Pete said he has sold some to TT owners so I know you are out there.


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Pics of V-Maxx Coils on TTQ? (jsmBora1.8T)*

edit: nvm


_Modified by liquidicenf at 10:24 PM 4-4-2007_


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Pics of V-Maxx Coils on TTQ? (jsmBora1.8T)*

I received my coils today. Opened them up. I'm really impressed with the quality. My son has KW's on his GTI V and the adjustment collars are plastic. The V-MAXX collars are aluminium. Seem to be made better.
Now I need to get my full K Mac kit and I'm ready for installation.
During install I'll take pics. Will show car before and after as well. I'll give a full report on the ride as well.
Pete at Stratmosphere was great with info and ordering.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Pics of V-Maxx Coils on TTQ? (jsmBora1.8T)*

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Pics of V-Maxx Coils on TTQ? (golfzex)*

will you take a good amount of pics? most of us really like the coils and would love to see before pics of the coils and some install pics.


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Pics of V-Maxx Coils on TTQ? (cincyTT)*

I'll take some pics of the cooils this weekend. Probably won't get then installed until the end of the month.
As I said I will take intall pics and before and after pics.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Pics of V-Maxx Coils on TTQ? (jsmBora1.8T)*

geting closer to seeing them......


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Pics of V-Maxx Coils on TTQ? (TTurboNegro)*

still waiting...............


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Pics of V-Maxx Coils on TTQ? (golfzex)*

me too


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Pics of V-Maxx Coils on TTQ? (ShockwaveCS)*

Hey guys, sorry I haven't answered this post. I am waiting for my full KMAC kit from TTStuff. My understanding is that it will be in late next week and then they will have to ship it to me.
I have my mechanic ready to install the V-Maxx's and he knows I want to take pics of the install etc.
I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Pics of V-Maxx Coils on TTQ? (jsmBora1.8T)*


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Pics of V-Maxx Coils on TTQ? (jsmBora1.8T)*

Ok everybody. The KMAC kit is in and I'm scheduled to do the install next Friday, May 25. I will take pics of the car-before and after and of the install. Finally!
I will post pics next weekend if everything goes well.


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

pics???


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Pics of V-Maxx Coils on TTQ? (jsmBora1.8T)*

We did the install at Stahley's Automotive in Annville, PA. Install went great. We also installed the full KMAC kit. The Fronts can go really low (could touch the tires if you wanted to). The rears were not so low. We are going to reinstall and remove the adjustment rings and the rubber gasket. For my taste there will be no adjustment but car will sit really nice.
I will post pics after this weekend when we adjust the rears. I have a few pointers on what to reuse from the stock suspension etc.
The ride of these coils is great! Thanks for Pete at Stramosphere for talkng me into these. Car is tighter in the handling and does not ride like my Nuespeeed race springs/Koni adjustables on my Jetta. 
I would recommend these to any TT owner. I will be at Waterfest if anyone wants to see the car.
Also a good word for Chris Stahley for the install.


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Pics of V-Maxx Coils on TTQ? (jsmBora1.8T)*

I cant believe how many views this thread has...but still no pics


----------



## rocketbrothers540 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Pics of V-Maxx Coils on TTQ? (urugly)*

PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Pics of V-Maxx Coils on TTQ? (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_









Yeah... What he said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Pics of V-Maxx Coils on TTQ? (RonN)*

has anyone even bought these for a TT yet? I would think someone would have taken some pics by now...


----------



## ethorman (Jun 18, 2006)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...... I am waiting also


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (ethorman)*

Hey Guys, I will post pics this weekend of my TT with these coils. See my above thread. I will post before and after as well as install pics.
Hang in there the pics are coming!


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (jsmBora1.8T)*

still waiting..


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: Pics of V-Maxx Coils on TTQ? (jsmBora1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsmBora1.8T* »_We did the install at Stahley's Automotive in Annville, PA. Install went great. We also installed the full KMAC kit. The Fronts can go really low (could touch the tires if you wanted to). The rears were not so low. We are going to reinstall and remove the adjustment rings and the rubber gasket. For my taste there will be no adjustment but car will sit really nice.
I will post pics after this weekend when we adjust the rears. I have a few pointers on what to reuse from the stock suspension etc.
The ride of these coils is great! Thanks for Pete at Stramosphere for talkng me into these. Car is tighter in the handling and does not ride like my Nuespeeed race springs/Koni adjustables on my Jetta. 
I would recommend these to any TT owner. I will be at Waterfest if anyone wants to see the car.
Also a good word for Chris Stahley for the install.


post some pics PLEASE!!


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Pics of V-Maxx Coils on TTQ? (jsmBora1.8T)*

Here are the pics of my TT with the V-MAXX suspension and full K-MAC Kit installed. I still need to adjust the front coils (a little lower) and get an alignment.
This suspension seems to ride like the KW. My son has KW's on his new GTI. Car seems to handle better etc.
Couple of notes on the install:
• We found out you have to reuse the front barke holder
• We reused the front strut bearing/rubber bracket
• Unbolt the HID adjuster-just do this when installing and put back after the install
Here are the pics:








Here is my car on the stock suspension








Here is my car with the V-MAXX suspension installed








3/4 quarter view








Front of my car








Close up of the left rear wheel








Close up of left front wheel








Pic of the front suspension-you can see we reused the brake line holder
If you have questions let me know. I think this suspension is a great value for the quality of materials, ride and adjustability.
The front could go 3/4" lower if need be.
We decided to remove the collars that adjust the rear springs, so you are seeing the car with just the springs and shocks installed in the rear. There is no adjustabilty for me. But I think it looks great!
Thanks again to Chris Stahley of Stahley Automotive in Annville, PA.
_Modified by jsmBora1.8T at 6:06 PM 6/3/2007_

_Modified by jsmBora1.8T at 6:06 PM 6/3/2007_


_Modified by jsmBora1.8T at 12:48 PM 6/5/2007_


----------



## ShangHI808 (Nov 12, 2005)

dude... looks awesome!


----------



## blkjti04 (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ShangHI808)*

heres my tt with the v-maxx coils


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (blkjti04)*

thanks 4 pics finally...please post how much thread is left front and rear and wheel/tires sizes...thanks again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

...and now the ordering begins. I can only imagine what Stratmosphere's online shopping cart looks like now


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

My Brocks are 17 x 8.5 et35. I'm running a 10mm spacer in the front and a 15mm in the rear. Tires are 225/45/17 Falken Azenis ST115.
I could lower the front about another 3/4". The rear is as low as it's going to go. 


_Modified by jsmBora1.8T at 1:12 PM 6/4/2007_


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (jsmBora1.8T)*

thanks...i want to run 19's and i am worried these will not go as low as i would like


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

You shouldn't have any problems with the front--I could lower so the inside of the fender would touch the top of my tire.
As far as the rear, I have about a finger width of fender to tire. My pics may look deceptive because of the roundness of my tires sidewall.
If you want to make a trip to Lebanon (near Hershey, PA) we could put your wheels on my car so you could see how low the 19's will be.


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (jsmBora1.8T)*

With 19's you will have less fender gap than he has with his 17's.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (RonN)*

every other car ive had was lower on 17's than 19's..........


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (jsmBora1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsmBora1.8T* »_You shouldn't have any problems with the front--I could lower so the inside of the fender would touch the top of my tire.
As far as the rear, I have about a finger width of fender to tire. My pics may look deceptive because of the roundness of my tires sidewall.
If you want to make a trip to Lebanon (near Hershey, PA) we could put your wheels on my car so you could see how low the 19's will be.


yea i can do that...whens good for you?


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

I'll be out of town next week (week of June 11). Send me an im or email and we can make arrangements for when I get back.


----------



## ethorman (Jun 18, 2006)

Did you have to use the full KMAC kit to for the back, and if so how low is that? Is that as far down as the back will go? Thanks.


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (ethorman)*

I used the full K-MAC Kit. The back is as far down as its going to go. As I said my pics may be a little deceptive. I only have about a finger width from tire to fender and it def needs alignment. Top of wheel/tires are pointing in towards the middle of the car.
Also I took out the adjustment collars. I also have 17" rims.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (jsmBora1.8T)*

well I got tired of not seeing any pics, so I went and bought me a set..... they should be here first part of july. and I WILL POST PICS when there on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

pics are on page 1


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (jsmBora1.8T)*

nice!
the rear height looks identical to my SHS coils.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

someone crank these all they way on 19's


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

yea, pull the rear perches and crank that [email protected]#$ down


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

Yes I want to see how low the V-Maxx can actually go, and see how it looks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Help us out.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*

no one ??


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

Yeah, we'll keep nagging until we get our way!








Does the V-Maxx coils really only limit the rear drop on quattro models 30mm? Thats only about 1.2 inches. I like the front adjustment of up to 55mm which is about 2.2 inches. 
The rear really cant go any lower than 1.2 inches with V-Maxx??? Some one please tell me otherwise, I knew the price was too good to be completely true lol. 


_Modified by PhunkFX at 12:27 PM 6-17-2007_


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*

rear can be a little lower if u dont use adustement piece and just the spring but stil....


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

A good call. Maybe I could machine the adjuster piece down a bit







Or like you said, not use it at all.


----------



## blkjti04 (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (blkjti04)*

that all the way down>?


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

Hey, I have mine adjusted and all ready for the alignment. If you want to see the car I will be at Deutsch Classic and Waterfest. My pics that I posted just don't show it well enough for you to see how it sits with the tires.


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTurboNegro* »_that all the way down>?


I agree, whats the setting there... but for sake of agruement, for $650, that's good enough.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*















still dunno...think im goin h&R maybe koni


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

For half the price of h&r or koni, im sold. I have H&R ultra lows on my S4, they are awesome but whooo... BIG LOOT!


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*

mine will be here friday, wahoo!!


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

You better take some rockin pictures of that thing slammed on those coils dude... we are all counting on you


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*









The quality appears to be very good for what you pay for. If I could pick out a weakness, it would be that the dampeners might be a little too much on the soft side... only one way to find out for sure, put these puppies on and see how they compare with my current KW's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

OMG I cant wait! I hope the pictures come soon!


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

Re: (VWdriver03)
what size wheels you have?>?


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

I'm rockin my 17's now


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

looks like he couldnt keep them out of his bedroom lol


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (TTon20s)*


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

Still excited about the pics we'll get some day.


----------

